# Jerry guarding my smoked Halibut chunks



## cmayna (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's the Hali when I caught it earlier this year.







Drying after a 24 hour stint in a wet brine that I normally use for Sturgeon but figured, hey....what the heck, it's Xmas time.






Settling down in my MES40 for a 4 hour smoke using Alder pellets.






Thin blue smoke, yeah baby!






My  AMNPS on stilts in the mailbox






Jerry, doing his magic






Belch !  says the wife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 4, 2016)

Doesnt get much better than that. Great Job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks great Craig! that smoke halibut would make a fantastic smoked halibut patty sandwee. Mmmmm!

Point!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow Craig!

Those look delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## cmayna (Dec 5, 2016)

Brian, Case &Al,

Thanks for the kind words.  It was a nice day to set up the Xmas tree and smoke some fish.


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks very good!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice fish. Love halibut. Unfortunately is a treat for us Easterners.


----------



## eddisabledvet (Dec 10, 2016)

gorgeous


----------



## disco (Dec 11, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful!

Point

Disco


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks folks.   Wish I had more Halibut to smoke.  Actually I know a skipper of a local charter boat who has a house in AK, who wants me to smoke some Silver Salmon for him.  I bet he has a freezer full of Halibut.  Hmmmmm


----------

